# Insurance rates for 2020



## Don M. (Sep 9, 2019)

We've gotten notifications, in recent days, about our health care insurance premiums for 2020.  It looks like the Medicare Advantage will be going up about 6%, and the Dental insurance about 8%.  We haven't seen anything about our Vision insurance, yet, but I imagine it, too, will be going up.   And yet, the "official" inflation number our government claims is staying at or below 2%.  
Health care costs are already driving increasing numbers of people into bankruptcy, and threatening the viability of Medicare/Medicaid in the very near future.  I wonder how much longer our people are going to tolerate this "rip-off", and demand that our leaders look at what is working quite well for many other nations.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 10, 2019)

Don M. said:


> We've gotten notifications, in recent days, about our health care insurance premiums for 2020.  It looks like the Medicare Advantage will be going up about 6%, and the Dental insurance about 8%.  We haven't seen anything about our Vision insurance, yet, but I imagine it, too, will be going up.   And yet, the "official" inflation number our government claims is staying at or below 2%.
> Health care costs are already driving increasing numbers of people into bankruptcy, and threatening the viability of Medicare/Medicaid in the very near future.  I wonder how much longer our people are going to tolerate this "rip-off", and demand that our leaders look at what is working quite well for many other nations.


Curious what type(s) of solutions you think could work - it’s such a big problem but I don’t know enough about what alternatives may or may not be viable.  Fundamentally the approach used for Obamacare - by making insurance mandatory - seemed sensible by spreading the costs among a wider population but it was so politically maligned that we couldn’t get bipartisan consensus to fix it.


----------



## wasserball (Nov 29, 2019)

The solution is not to buy insurance.  Case closed.  Obama care forces insurance companies to offer free well care services that do nothing other than taking doctors' time to instruct patients the obvious.  Like, stop smoking, eat a healthy diet, reduce your weight to live longer, fatty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2019)

wasserball said:


> The solution is not to buy insurance.  Case closed.  Obama care forces insurance companies to offer free well care services that do nothing other than taking doctors' time to instruct patients the obvious.  Like, stop smoking, eat a healthy diet, reduce your weight to live longer, fatty.


Bad advice IMO


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2019)

Don M. said:


> We've gotten notifications, in recent days, about our health care insurance premiums for 2020.  It looks like the Medicare Advantage will be going up about 6%, and the Dental insurance about 8%.  We haven't seen anything about our Vision insurance, yet, but I imagine it, too, will be going up.   And yet, the "official" inflation number our government claims is staying at or below 2%.
> Health care costs are already driving increasing numbers of people into bankruptcy, and threatening the viability of Medicare/Medicaid in the very near future.  I wonder how much longer our people are going to tolerate this "rip-off", and demand that our leaders look at what is working quite well for many other nations.


I was shocked and appalled at how many people in this country are against healthcare for all.  Other countries have it and we are supposed to be more rich and powerful than those countries, so why can't "they" find a way to make it work here? Oh...I know...they need those billions for war equipment and vessels, wasteful spending and to fund other countries!  

I have an excellent health care plan as a retiree but I don't have the "I've got mine, damn if they don't have theirs" mentality.  I don't think people should be turned away from the E.R. because they don't have insurance or need hospitalization but are refused because of what they lack.  And I certainly don't think they should die because they don't have insurance. But I'm also practical minded.  I know these things cost money.  Sometimes I think regular folks have more brains and better ideas than the "powers that be".  Our poor seniors, children and some veterans are not being taken care of.  And yes, it's time the government stops using the CPI-W to calculate how much our COLAs should be. It's unrealistic.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

Well, my Humana RX is being increased from $26 a month to $55 a month, that's more than double.  I contacted them and asked  why, the rep told me some boloney that they're ''improving my coverage''.  I told them to cancel my account.  And I don't plan to get it elsewhere. * I don't want to hear about how stupid that is.*  I am against taking medicines, and in the last 10 years I've only taken 3 prescriptions, short times for infections.  I plan on putting that monthly $55 premium into a savings account and use that money when I need medicine.  And if I need drugs in the future that cost an arm-and-a-leg, I'll eat crow and deal with it or commit suicide.   For the other medical health insurance, I will force myself to pay the premium whatever it is raised, I am not THAT stupid.   *End of my rant.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2019)

My PPO rates increased this year and when I reviewed the other PPO offerings from the same insurance company I found that the zero monthly premium policy would work better for me.  The co-pays are slightly higher but the prescription costs, network providers, and out of pocket maximums are the same on both policies.


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 4, 2019)

Instead of complaining about rising prices (and I certainly agree especially about Humana), the simple solution is to contact an independent agent and have that person do all the research.  We're paid a commission (only about $30 on a Part D plan) but believe me, we earn it.

As as the belief we will have Medicare for all, it will be MEDICAID for all, with no out of pocket costs.  Hospitals already lose money on Medicare and even more on Medicaid.  What do you think happens to services when the reimbursement rate is lower than actual costs?  Same as in Europe.  Long waits.  Nurse and doctor shortages.  Hospitals "storing" people in hallways.  This is not a political comment, it's reality.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Well, my Humana RX is being increased from $26 a month to $55 a month, that's more than double.  I contacted them and asked  why, the rep told me some boloney that they're ''improving my coverage''.  I told them to cancel my account.  And I don't plan to get it elsewhere. * I don't want to hear about how stupid that is.*  I am against taking medicines, and in the last 10 years I've only taken 3 prescriptions, short times for infections.  I plan on putting that monthly $55 premium into a savings account and use that money when I need medicine.  And if I need drugs in the future that cost an arm-and-a-leg, I'll eat crow and deal with it or commit suicide.   For the other medical health insurance, I will force myself to pay the premium whatever it is raised, I am not THAT stupid.   *End of my rant.  *



You do realize that all you need to do it change plans instead of complaining about Humana?  Most of my clients are delighted that I've moved them to plans under $20 with most generics they use at zero copay.

Rick


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 4, 2019)

wasserball said:


> The solution is not to buy insurance.  Case closed.  Obama care forces insurance companies to offer free well care services that do nothing other than taking doctors' time to instruct patients the obvious.  Like, stop smoking, eat a healthy diet, reduce your weight to live longer, fatty.


So you fall down a flight of stairs. Get your check book out.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 5, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> You do realize that all you need to do it change plans instead of complaining about Humana?  Most of my clients are delighted that I've moved them to plans under $20 with most generics they use at zero copay.  Rick


I emailed and asked you back in October 5, you kept asking what drugs I'm taking, I kept saying none, you didn't give me any options, said I would be *paying a big penalty if I switched then*.   I'm confused, was I supposed to email you again after October 15?


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 5, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I emailed and asked you back in October 5, you kept asking what drugs I'm taking, I kept saying none, you didn't give me any options, said I would be *paying a big penalty if I switched then*.   I'm confused, was I supposed to email you again after October 15?


Sorry, I can't remember people based upon their forum names.

Only people that have not had a drug plan for a length of time pay a penalty.  And that penalty (if any) last forever and applies to any plan.

For those with no drugs or just generic it's unlikely that they need to spend more than $15-20 monthly for plan.  In your case, I can suggest a plan that will work for much less than Humana.  I've sent you a private message and if you would like to spend a few minutes with me on the phone we can review the choices.

Rick


----------

